# Maledictus



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

I love me some Grey Knights!!  Is a new GK Codex coming out? They do a nifty trick that's new to me. (But I'm not a frequent - or good! - player, so maybe I just missed it.) Anyway, I'm really enjoying this novella. They are awesome, and I like the story a lot. Only half through, though.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

So I'm the only person who read this?? Heh. And now there's a sequel, also by Annandale. But it's MP3 only. Part of the new plan to drive away customers. Well, maybe it'll come out as some kind of book some day.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

It's extremely mediocre and it's obvious it was a rushed job annedale wrote on the lunch tray during a plane trip to one of the BL expos just to show off the dreadknight. I only read it when I'm on the toilet. Annedale seems to have a thing for good vs bad female inquistors. He fails to capture the essence of what makes the Grey Knights special and they come off as bored, average space mehrenz. 

spoilers:

Bad inquisitor plans on using a nurgle disease to wipe out the orks once and for all on her ship that's orbiting a Imperial Guard retirement world.

The GK leader has doubts about the prognosticator's predictions of a daemon being born on the IG retirement world but the prophecy is fulfilled when a GK touches a ring that releases an imprisoned greater nurgle daemon. 

At some point the daemon screams and the soundwaves carve an organic tunnel covered in mucous and then there's a fight between orks, zombies and the grey knights while one of them pilots a helicopter to shoot further boarding torpedoes from landing their cargo of orks. When the GK's reach the daemon, it gets up from its chair and launches it at one of them faster than they can move and rips one in half causing the dreadknight to get mad and fire psyker bullets.

As this is all happening, good inquisitor vs bad one fight and the bad one has a necron cannon that malfunctions, causing the gauss rays to melt her and the good one survives but is badly maimed but manages to destroy the bad inquisitor's lab where the nurgle-ork disease was being developed.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Ah, another fan! Heh. I had assumed it was written to introduce the gestalt trick they did for the new codex. The Dreadknight was in the previous codex, after all. But no new gestalt trick. Oh well, it was cool anyway. 

Funny about good vs bad female inquisitors. I haven't read enough of him to have seen the pattern. Obviously, good vs bad inquisitors is a long-standing tradition.


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

I read it and enjoyed it (same with the other 2 Sanctus Reach novellas)


----------

